# Steam clean engine, good idea? (Bristol)



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Just picked up a car 
It previously had an engine oil leak, but looking at paper work it looks to be fixed
Although the invoice did recommend a steam clean

Is this a good idea? 
If so where can I get this done in bristol?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Do it yourself if,I's not hard to do.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned DIY.

You can pick a steam cleaner up cheap, think I paid about £30.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

It's getting it in the air and doing the underneath though where the oil would have leaked down


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Axle stands or the drive on metal DIY ramps?


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got some drive on metal ramps... and axle stands if you want to get your hands dirty....


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> As mentioned DIY.
> 
> You can pick a steam cleaner up cheap, think I paid about £30.


Where u get tht for 30 quid I want 1


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

As other people have said its very easy to do yourself. If your worried just ring a local detailer (not some back street car wash) and ask them for a price. I know my local detailing company does it for £15 for a complete engine steam clean. The mall in cribbs causeway has a place nearby I believe. They charge £10 for an engine steam clean. http://www.ecosteamclean.com/index.html
Chances are you can take your time and do a better and more refined job yourself mind!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Spray apc on first then steam clean sorted dude if that doesn't shift the hard stuff some strong degreaser boom oil gone:thumb:


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

Steam cleaners are brill - remove stubborn dirt and marks without abrasion - every serious detailer should have one :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

As said , do it yourself , serious job satisfaction when you see what you can achieve , plenty of guides in the engine cleaning section :thumb:


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Cheers fellas I've got a karcher machine but never done my own but I'll have a look at it this weekend. Is there anything to be careful with regarding the steam?


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, don't pull the trigger when you're looking at the nozzle


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok a serious note, I've been meaning to use my polti vaporetto to do my engine bay (top).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Steam does work well, but not on its own.

I used to steam clean my bikes and you need to pre-spray some sort of soap or de-greaser on first to help it all slide off. Back then I used to use Gunk engine cleaner.

If I was going to get oil off an engine now, I would mix household All Purpose Cleaner with hot water into a spray bottle and use that - wait a couple of mins - then agitate it with a brush and steam it all off.

If you were near to me, I would bring over my Karcher steam cleaner and some Bilt Hamber Surfex and we would get that sucker sparkling in no time !!

Good Luck with it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Steam does work well, but not on its own.
> 
> I used to steam clean my bikes and you need to pre-spray some sort of soap or de-greaser on first to help it all slide off. Back then I used to use Gunk engine cleaner.
> 
> ...


This will work brilliantly


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Big up the Bristol massive!...

...apologies.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

just use your pressure washer! , ive done countless cars and have had no problems, just use common sense. use some tfr or g101, spray it over, i brush it in quick then quickly blast it off avoiding any electrical areas.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I used pressure washer once and ended up with a non starting car and a bunch of engine codes that I had to clear. I tried to avoid as much as possible the dizzy, battery, alternator etc. But the way they are in my car, if you wanted to get the engine clean, you have to go close to them anyway. Personally I'd feel much happier with a powerful steam cleaner, seeing as I have one already seems like a no-brainer.

Admittedly I did try to move the car immediately afterwards so I could wash my other car. Maybe if I'd left it to dry there would have been no problem, and it is a 19yr old Volvo 850R, but didn't dare then try the same process on the 5 year old BMW.



supraGZaerotop said:


> just use your pressure washer! , ive done countless cars and have had no problems, just use common sense. use some tfr or g101, spray it over, i brush it in quick then quickly blast it off avoiding any electrical areas.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

theador said:


> I used pressure washer once and ended up with a non starting car and a bunch of engine codes that I had to clear. I tried to avoid as much as possible the dizzy, battery, alternator etc. But the way they are in my car, if you wanted to get the engine clean, you have to go close to them anyway. Personally I'd feel much happier with a powerful steam cleaner, seeing as I have one already seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> Admittedly I did try to move the car immediately afterwards so I could wash my other car. Maybe if I'd left it to dry there would have been no problem, and it is a 19yr old Volvo 850R, but didn't dare then try the same process on the 5 year old BMW.


must have been a bad luck on that one, key is to let the chemical do its work then briefly blast it clean. ive never a steam cleaner so cannot comment on them


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

An aerosol degreaser will work very well for the oil.


----------

